# Which coach would you choose.



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

If you were an AD and you could pick any NCAA coach for your mens Hoops team who would you choose and why? I'd choose John Chaney, he has nore of an impact over players than anyother coach. He always finds ways to outcoach his opponent, to bet the other team. Hes more like a life coach, than jsut a basketball coach. Ive always wondered what would happen if he accepted a job at Major school.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Does this have to be current coaches? If it includes current coaches and former coaches, I'd easily pick Adolph Rupp. 

If this is only current coaches, I'd take coach of the year, Tubby Smith. He doesn't neccessarily recruit star players. He wants guys that he knows will stay the full four years of college and not leave early for the NBA. He then developes these players and makes them work as a team, as you all saw last year. He can take players that don't have the star power and talent as most others, make them work as a team, and they all play as if they're all college all americans.

Now, if I couldn't have Tubby, I'd take Tom Izzo. This guy can recruit some of the best players and he's just an all around awesome coach.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

My bad, yeah current.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I'd talk John Wooden out of retirement.  

If he'd absolutly refuse, I'd either take Mike Krzyzewski or Gary Williams. But, I'm biased towards the ACC.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Norm Stewart - but he's retired
Tark the Shark - but he's retired
Quin Snyder - He's put his team in a position to win the second he stepped in Columbia... He wins wit less talent... He's convinced the country and Missouri's region that Mizzou's to be taken seriously... Talented hoopaz are willing to come to Mizzou now and help break that underachieving stereotype that's plauged em for 20 years(no final four's)... I'll be even more convinced if he can lead perhaps the most talented Mizzou squad in years to the final four this season.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Coach K, Eddie Sutton, if you're looking for an older coach. Kelvin Sampson, Rick Barnes if you want a younger coach.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Izzo


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

I'd take Rick Patino.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Izzo


I second that


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I would take 

Roy Williams

or 

Bill Self

or

Kelvin Sampson

or

Eddie Sutton

or

Lute Olson


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Gary Williamsd that is all. No coach does more with less. After that Izzo or Roy Williams.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

coach k,if they are ahead with 3 or 4 minutes to go you're done.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> coach k,if they are ahead with 3 or 4 minutes to go you're done.


This is true in some cases. But if you look at the 1998 regional finals (Duke vs. UK), you'll see that it isn't true all of the time.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

I would take my main man Jimmy Boehim


----------



## BigBadJack (Jun 24, 2003)

Coach K, Boeheim, or Tubby.
Has anyone heard of Don Meyer? He coaches in the NAIA, but apparently he is one of the best in the biz. He won 700 faster than any coach in college history, he coached the two leading scorers in college basketball history, and his son is the all-time college assists leader (whom he also coached). He has 749 wins, good for 12th all-time, but still has many years left. A friend went to college where he coaches, and told me that John Wooden was on campus to speak for one of Coach Meyer's camps. Anyway, I'd still take Coach K, Boeheim, or Tubby, or many others before this guy, but I was just wondering if anyone knew much about Meyer.


----------



## TruCrimson (Apr 21, 2003)

No doubt.......Coach K


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Lute or Monty from Stanford.


----------



## PillyBigFive (Jul 24, 2003)

Izzo

Tubby

Mark Few

Chaney

MARTELLI:yes:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Coach K. :yes:


----------



## WKU Topper Jeff (Jun 9, 2003)

If I was wanting a current coach, I would have to go with Coach K as well. He is a great X,O, coach, he demands the respect of his players, and seems to run a clean program. His players don't get in trouble. 

Now, if I was going to pick ANY coach, it would have to be legendary, Hall of Fame coach, "Mister" Ed Diddle. 

Ed Diddle stood unique among the college basketball coaches of the world. His 759-302 won-lost record at Western (through the 1963-64 season) made him the first coach ever to guide his team through more than 1,000 games at one college. At the time of his retirement in 1964, he had 759 wins, all at Western, more than any other college coach at the time. He served as head coach at WKU for 42 seasons. Over that span, the Hilltoppers monopolized the championships of all three conferences to which they belonged. 

The row of titles included 13 in the Kentucky Intercollegiate Athletic Conference and eight in the Southern Intercollegiate Athletic Association. In addition, the 'Toppers won or shared the Ohio Valley Conference championship 10 times in 16 years. Under Diddle's guidance, Western collided with some of the best competition collegiate basketball had to offer, playing in such prestigious events as the NCAA, NIT, Sugar Bowl, Orange Bowl, Bluegrass, All-College, Kentucky Invitational and National Campus tournaments as well as the Olympic Playoffs.

Over the years he became famous throughout the nation for his antics with a red towel that was his constant companion on the bench. Never done as a "show," the towel tossing started as a nervous habit. It soon became a revered Western tradition. The towel soared to the rafters of many a gymnasium or was beaten heartily on the floor when his Hilltoppers scored at a crucial point in a game. It was also known to cover the veteran coach's face when things were not going well. Ed Diddle died on January 2, 1970.

He earned for himself berths in the following prestigious athletics halls of fame - The Naismith Basketball Hall of Fame, the Helms Athletic Foundation Hall of Fame, the Kentucky Athletic Hall of Fame, the Ohio Valley Conference Hall of Fame, and the Kentucky High School Athletic Association Hall of Fame.

He was a fantastic coach, but an even more specatular person. The college coaching profession would be better off we had more people like Ed Diddle on the sidelines!


http://www.hoophall.com/halloffamers/Diddle.htm


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>WKU Topper Jeff</b>!
> If I was wanting a current coach, I would have to go with Coach K as well. He is a great X,O, coach, he demands the respect of his players, and seems to run a clean program. His players don't get in trouble.
> 
> Now, if I was going to pick ANY coach, it would have to be legendary, Hall of Fame coach, "Mister" Ed Diddle.
> ...


I really like that site you posted. I found a good bio on Adolph Rupp.

_College basketball has seen few coaches who have been more dominant than Adolph Rupp. In winning 875 games in 41 years of coaching, Rupp set a remarkable standard of excellence that few others, if any, will ever match. Nicknamed the "Baron of Bluegrass," Rupp was a master of developing local talent. He took more than 80 percent of his players from the hills of Kentucky and turned them into champions. Rupp possessed an intense desire to win and instilled that feeling in his players. He promoted a sticky man-to-man defense, and a relentless fast break offense that battered opponents into defeat. His teams won four NCAA championships (1948, 1949, 1951, 1958), one NIT title in 1946, appeared in 20 NCAA tournaments and captured 27 SEC titles. Rupp demanded 100 percent from his players at all times, pushing them to great levels of success. Twenty-four players earned All-American honors, seven captured Olympic gold medals and 28 played professionally. A four-time Coach of the Year, Rupp established a winning tradition at Kentucky rivaled only by John Wooden at UCLA. Rupp Arena stands as a monument for the coach who made Kentucky basketball synonymous with greatness._


*Nicknamed the "Baron of Bluegrass" because he took more than 80 percent of his players
from the hills of Kentucky and turned them into champions

Kentucky record: 879-190 (.822)

Four NCAA championships (1948, 1949, 1951, 1958)

NIT title (1946)

Captured 27 SEC titles

Appeared in 20 NCAA tournaments

Five Sugar Bowl Tournament championships

Four-time National Coach of the Year and SEC Coach of the Year

Named Coach of the Century by the Columbus, OH, Touchdown Club

Coach, International University Tournament champions (1966)

Twenty-four of his players earned All-America honors, seven captured Olympic gold medals and 28 played professionally

Enshrined in Kentucky (1945) and Helms Foundation (1944) Halls of Fame

The Adolph F. Rupp/UK Basketball Musuem in Lexington, KY, pays tribute to Kentucky basketballl, with special emphasis on the Rupp era

Namesake of Rupp Arena on the University of Kentucky campus

Coaching milestones:
1st win: 67-19 over Georgetown (Dec. 18, 1930)
100th win: 46-21 over Georgetown (Dec. 9, 1936)
200th win: 43-38 over Cincinnati (Jan. 9, 1943)
300th win: 71-34 over Xavier (Jan. 25, 1947)
400th win: 61-55 over Ole Miss (Feb. 4, 1950)
500th win: 63-54 over La Salle (Dec. 22, 1954)
600th win: 108-55 over Georgia (Jan. 29, 1959)
700th win: 103-83 over Georgia (Feb. 3, 1964)
800th win: 104-68 over Ole Miss (Feb. 8, 1969) *

_Co-coached 1948 U.S. Olympic team to a gold medal; the starting five members of the Olympic
team were from the University of Kentucky_


http://www.hoophall.com/halloffamers/Rupp.htm


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

of course if we go non-current, here would I choose in order


1-Phog

2-Dean

3-Wooden


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I'd probably go with Coach K or Gary Williams. Tubby is a great coach and he would be my 3rd choice. Boheim is a great coach as well and I would consider him.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

John Beilein


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Dean Smith! but current coaches i would have to go with billy donnavon.


----------



## CigarBoy (Nov 29, 2002)

Boy that is a tough one!

Homer Drew........that way I know it would be clean and still a winner!

Also: 

Rick Pitino
Roy Williams
John Calipari
Todd Lickliter (Butler)



Coaches under 40 who I would want based upon potential

Ed Schilling (Memphis assistant)
Scott Drew
Shawn Miller (Xavier assistant)
Bruiser Flint


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Bobby Knight.

No, seriously...I would.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CigarBoy</b>!
> Boy that is a tough one!
> 
> Homer Drew........that way I know it would be clean and still a winner!
> ...


I hadn't thought of Lickliter. He will make some "big time school" a great coach one day.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Bobby Knight.
> 
> No, seriously...I would.


You are crazy...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Baron</b>!
> 
> 
> You are crazy...


Possibly.

But, most likely, I would have a winning team. :yes:


----------



## CigarBoy (Nov 29, 2002)

You know I totally must of had a brain cramp when I forgot to include Coach K from Duke. He is a winner with class.

Someone earlier included Phil Martelli on his list and he is probably the next guy I would put on my list.


Todd Lickliter would make a great coach for any school big or small, but I think he will stay at Butler. His family is around the Indy area, he is a grad and he is not that interested in chasing money.

I wouldn't be suprised if he stayed at Butler for a long time.


----------

